
Ask HN: GUI Design. Where to start? - lokio9
I study Computer Engineering and I currently work on my final degree project. I develop software for a touchscreen tablet which will be integrated into a vehicle to be a part of its electronics system.<p>So far I implemented almost all the necessary functions and met the functional requierements. My current GUI is just a rough draft and has no structure. I have 6 weeks to design an automotive GUI and I am not sure where to start.<p>Can anyone give some advice? What software would use to make a screen design? I develop a Qt Quick Application using Qt Creator and made my simple GUI using QML.
======
namuol
1\. Look at existing designs for inspiration.

2\. Draft a prototype with a tool that's easy to hack with.

3\. Try out your design with strangers; take notes where they get confused.

4\. Change the design to address issues from #3.

5\. GOTO #3

When drafting your design, don't worry about how it _looks_ ; focus on clarity
and easy of use.

Note: There are __many __prototyping tools out there; this is a great
resource:[http://prototypingtools.co/](http://prototypingtools.co/)

~~~
lokio9
Thank you so much! I found the perfect prototyping tool for me!

